# A Thousand Sons cover



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

View attachment 2695


i found this while searching the web and thought id share it, and this is hopefully the right place for it. click on it too see a larger image, personally if that is magnus in the background i think he is way too big and should be downsized for the novel.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Good find, very Kool


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

That is Magnus, but it looks more like a psychic projection rather than him physically being there. Magnus was the physically largest of the Primarchs, but he's not THAT big.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

i have one problem with this it'S a mc neil book thats it


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Lol at xmas lolipop in his hand...another horus heresy series book? awesome.


----------



## Mr Day (Jan 23, 2008)

I greatly enjoy the books written by Mcneill, Fulgrim and Mechanicum were both excellent in my view.
I really look forward to these two books, the two primary driving forces of the HH series collaborating to produce two books telling the opposite side of the story... sounds tasty to me


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

cant wait only cover sucks


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

i did not know thousand sons wore red armor.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

indeed, They wore Red Armour Prior to the Heresy (Magnus the Red). Not actually sure why they went all Blue and Gold, other than those being the colours of Tzeentch, and Red was a Khorne Trademark.

Seems a bit strange though that it's called 'Thousand Sons: The Wolves Unleashed'. Is it just me, or should it be focusing on the Thousand Sons actions, rather than the Space Wolves, or should the title be 'Space Wolves'? Don't get me wrong, I'd love to read about the sacking of Prospero (More custodes), but I'm not sold on the fuck up in the title, before even reading it.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

BrotherYorei said:


> i did not know thousand sons wore red armor.


Wore Red pre heresy.

I'm happy it's not a Counter book! YAY MCNEIL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

fantastic artwork for what i hope to be a fantastic book  cant wait for its release.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Maybe I read too much into the description of him as "Cyclopean" but I always pictured the big red one as having a single, central eye, rather than just looking like...Egyptian Popeye


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

lol yeah i have too agree with that now they ruined my fun:angry:


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

mmmmmmm egyptian spinach. Im looking forward to this book, although i suppose i should finish reading the series first. Maybe the book was too big for a single novel so they split it in half? Guess we'll find out soon


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

As I understood it's meant to be accompianed by a Space Wolves book written by Dan Abnett, I'm guessing this will come before the Thousand Sons book, hence the subtitle. However I'm loving that cover, quite tempted to do a pre-heresy Thousand Sons army, or at least reference that look with my aspiring sorcerers.


----------



## QAeternus (Nov 25, 2008)

Galahad said:


> Maybe I read too much into the description of him as "Cyclopean" but I always pictured the big red one as having a single, central eye, rather than just looking like...Egyptian Popeye


That's how he was portrayed in the Index Astartes, even pre-daemon prince. They made a model for him in Epic with a big cyclops eye. I have yet to decide how I want to model my WIP Magnus for 40k though. Cyclops or Popeye?


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

they did change up old Magnus.

perhaps they thought he'd lookd goofy with only one massive central eye...

anyway, if i understand correctly, A Thousand Sons is supposed to be about the attack on Prospero from the POV of the Thousand Sons.

the novel after that is Fallen Angels....

...and in April 2010 Dan Abnett's Prospero Burns comes out which is supposed to be the attack of Prosperor from the POV of the Space Wolves.

i like Abnett's writing, and McNeill wrote Fulgrim.

i have high hopes for this side story of the Horus Heresy. :clapping:

can't wait.


----------



## Kerick (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks like Black Library is calling it "A Thousand Suns: All is dust..."

http://www.blacklibrary.com/product.asp?prod=60100181109&type=Book


----------



## neoplasma (Jun 27, 2009)

looks awesome ive always been a thousand sons fan and i think thats Magnus the Red in the backround


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Is it just me or does the projection of Magnus look like he has tyranosaur arms? Can't wait though.


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

Im pretty sure there is an old John Blanche pic of Magnus and he is a popeye-style guy. i think it is in the Visions of the HH artwork book...anyone confirm that?


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

yeps the space wolves have the book after 1k sons, and fuck me if its not got sisters of silence right there on the cover, i cant wait for this one
http://www.blacklibrary.com/product.asp?prod=60100181103&type=Book


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I think Magnus' one eye is a reference to the idea of sacrificing part of your sight in exchange for a different kind of sight. Daemon Prince Magnus looks different from Primarch Magnus since his one eye is central (as well as looking like a one-eyed Orangutan with wings.)


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

when you look real close at Magnus he has one squinty eye and one big in-your-face eye...did he have a lazy eye???

: P


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

i think one of those spikes on his armour poked him in the eye early in the great crusade. clearly no health and safety rules in the 30th millenium, so much for the advancement of man


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

i cant wait for this one, i finished 'fallen angels' about a week or so ago and i cant wait to get my hands on this one.

i wonder why magnus has two eyes in the picture... i thought he only had one..

i wonder why this is the only book so far to have a primarch on its cover? also who was it on the cover of 'tales of heresy'?

i must say those helmets are MIGHTY sexy. i want then to make some like that =] so i can FINALLY make my pre heresy thousand sons. they arent as fun now that they are mostly just walking shells of armour


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I need this book. Now please.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

So it looks like we are getting two books
Prospero burns http://www.blacklibrary.com/product.asp?prod=60100181103&type=Book
and A thousand sons
http://www.blacklibrary.com/product.asp?prod=60100181109&type=Book
but im a bit dissapointed with magnus
I always expected him to be the traditional one central eye cyclops rather than a red man with a squint
Still have to read both books though 
Cant wait


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm guessing that's Russ on the cover of Prospero Burns?


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

its angron on the front of tales of the heresy whoever was asking.

while we are on the subject, was it just me or did angron seeem like a really interesting character in that short in ToH. he didnt really say much but he just oozed pure quality characterization. im not any one legion fan but im looking forward to more angron thats for sure.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

it looks like magnus is blind in one eye. maybe becoming a demon prince removed his "weakness" by removing the eye. so he is one eye because he is blind in one eye.


----------

